# Cyprichromis Leptosoma Holding



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

One of my Cyps is holding. What should I do or expect?


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Cooder (Jul 19, 2011)

NICE!!! i want my cyps to breed, too small at the moment.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

how long is the incubation period?


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

darkstar22 said:


> how long is the incubation period?


just read my answer...3 weeks


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

should I isolate this female in her own tank? Let her release the babies, and then return her to the display tank? 
I have a 15G setup, and ready.


----------



## louiscoolboy (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't recommend isolate the holding female as it would stress her more, and may cause her to spit the eggs.
And the holding female probably won't hold to term if it's her first time. Just need to let the female figure it out by themselves as they spawn a few more times.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I will leave her be. It is her first time. The first for any of my Cyps.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

I leave them in the tank until I can see fry in her mouth. If there's nothing that will eat the fry, I would leave her in the main tank. My cyps tankmates will eat fry, so I remove the female at night, after the lights have been off for an hour or so, to a seperate tank where they stay until they spit. Works pretty flawlessly IME and I get anywhere from 10-15 fry per female with this method.


----------



## Arbaal (Oct 13, 2011)

I would strip her after 3 weeks and put the babies in a another tank. Cyp are very easy to strip og the males will eate the fry if you let her spit ein the tank.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

Arbaal said:


> I would strip her after 3 weeks and put the babies in a another tank. Cyp are very easy to strip og the males will eate the fry if you let her spit ein the tank.


I have read that they have delicate mouths, and can be hurt by stripping. Do you have experience with this? If so explain please.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

No reason to strip them IME. By letting them release naturally, I still get close to 15 fry from each female.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

swk said:


> No reason to strip them IME. By letting them release naturally, I still get close to 15 fry from each female.


I've got the 15G running. I will try this method. She is still holding the eggs so that is good.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## kdogg (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried to strip my holding female after 20 days. The fry were still on the egg sacks and the female did not survive. The fry lived for about two weeks and eventually all died I only started with 5 fry. I have heard from some successfull cyp. spawners use either leave the female in a species tank. They say the rest of the group seem to leave the fry alone if you have adequate cover for them. Others say they add a divider to a community tank and isolate the female from everyone else. Using the divider cuts down on the stress level to her by chasing the lightning fast fish with a net.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

kdogg said:


> I tried to strip my holding female after 20 days. The fry were still on the egg sacks and the female did not survive. The fry lived for about two weeks and eventually all died I only started with 5 fry. I have heard from some successfull cyp. spawners use either leave the female in a species tank. They say the rest of the group seem to leave the fry alone if you have adequate cover for them. Others say they add a divider to a community tank and isolate the female from everyone else. Using the divider cuts down on the stress level to her by chasing the lightning fast fish with a net.


I Looked for a divider yesterday, but couldn't find a pre-made one big enough for a 75G. Would have to make one I guess. I will try catch her, and put her in the 15G.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

No need to chase! Catch her at night after the lights have been out for a while. You will be able to catch her with zero chasing and no stress. I just locate the female with the flashlight and grab her. I would wait until you see fry in her mouth. IME they're less prone to spit anything if they're holding fry and not just eggs.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

She is still holding. Since it is a 3 week incubation period, and surely the eggs were fertilized before I noticed anything. I'm asking anyone with experience..how long after fertilization do the fish show that they are holding eggs? Just trying to nail down an approximate date. 
Thanks.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

She is still holding! I'll get some more pics up tomorrow.


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I tried to catch her, and she spit 4 fry out! If there are more she didn't spit them out. 
The fry are in my 15G tank, and are swimming. They still have the egg sac. What now? What food should I get?


----------



## darkstar22 (Dec 13, 2010)

I'll see if I can get some pics


----------

